# إعراب" قليلا"



## benss

: ما إعراب "قليلا" في الجملة التالية


*كان الطلاب قليلا*

و شكرا​


----------



## rayloom

خبر كان منصوب

ولا يشترط أن توافق "قليلا" الطلابَ في الجمع.
مثل ذلك إعراب قوله تعالى:
"واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا فكثركم"
حيث أعربها المعربون خبر كان منصوبا​


----------

